# Wood chips??



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 4, 2010)

I had an idea to make wood chips for smoking...a chain saw makes the perfect size chips but the bar oil contaminates the chips. Then I remembered something i saw on a home improvement show...
http://www.google.com/products/catal...wBA#ps-sellers

would a chain saw blade work to get the chips I'm looking for???Has anyone used this type of cutting wheel before???Bearcarver???How About you... got any advice?
Thanks 
SOB


----------



## nickelmore (Jan 4, 2010)

I never seen anything like that.

I bet you could make a pile of shavings/sawdust in no time.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

A wood chipper would work great also...


----------



## hog warden (Jan 5, 2010)

About a month or so ago, I used my chain saw to lop off some 2 inch pieces of smoking chunks. I started out with a dull chain on some mulberry, but then remembered I had a brand new chain, so I swapped over to that. Here is the amount of sawdust chips I got from two milk crates of wood chunks:



And here are the approximate sizes of the chips:





I was shocked at how much was created, but again, this was a sharp chain. 

If you go this route, and your wood is green, you need to find a place to spread it out to dry, which will only take a few days. 

I had bar oil in the saw, but I doubt it used enough to worry about. You could also put some peanut oil in the saw if the bar oil had you spooked. This only took a few minutes and the saw wasn't running much more than a fast idle. For this small amount you might even let it run dry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

Right up my alley:
Don't even think about using one of those meat butchers!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Most professional chainsaw carvers won't even use one!
I saw many references to those creatures in the chainsaw carving forums. Someone would ask a Pro Carver about the one of these that he got for Christmas, and the Pro would tell him to unwrap the present politely, say thank-you, and then throw it into the nearest landfill. This is coming from guys who enjoy having the business end of a chainsaw within 6 inches of their face, while doing fine detail on a bear's face. Enough ranting---You all should get my point.

If you're thinking about getting chips in this way, Hog Warden did it best:
Use a regular chainsaw, but put peanut oil in your bar oil reservoir, or canola oil, or any kind of oil you could use to deep fry with. That's what chainsaw carvers do if they are doing a carving on State or National parks.

Hope this helps,
Bearcarver


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys...HG & BC 
I really appreciate the help. Ive got an almost new chain saw so this will work out much better...and cheaper. thanks again! Chalk this one up to another helpful bit of information delt out by the great people here at SMF.
thanks
SOB


----------

